# Sattel für Frauen



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2021)

Moin!
Da die Suche nichts hergegeben hat, oder wenn, dann steinalt... wer hat Empfehlungen für gute MTB Sättel für Frauen? Bin dankbar für jeden Tip und Erfahrungsbericht 
Sportliche Grüße
Alex


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2021)

Hi Alex,
es hat wahrscheinlich einen guten Grund, dass nicht viele Sattel-Empfehlungen auffindbar sind: das ist so generell schlicht unmöglich.
Eine Übersicht zu verfügbaren Damen-Sätteln bekommst du aus der Google Suche oder den üblichen verdächtigen Onlineshops. Aber was bringt das, wenn jeder Hintern unterschiedlich ist -> genau, nichts!
Es ist noch nicht mal so, dass für Frauen generell Frauen-Sättel passend wären. Es gibt auch viele Damen, die auf "Unisex" Sätteln besser sitzen.

Das einzige, wo man eventuell in begrenztem Rahmen weiterhelfen könnte, wäre, wenn du bereits eine Richtung kennst, in die die Sattelform gehen sollte. Also soll der Sattel...  eher breit, eher schmal, eher flach, eher gewölbt, eher hart, eher weich... sein? Was sind die bereits probierten Modelle, die halbwegs passen, und welches sind die, die überhaupt nicht passen?

Ansonsten kann man eigentlich nur empfehlen, alles durchzuprobieren.
Von SQLab und PRO gibt es z.B. eine Rücknahmegarantie, falls der Sattel nicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

